
Show HN: Minimal Twitter Client with Classification - kgthegreat
https://trysensible.com/
======
kgthegreat
Hello All, I wrote this twitter client to scratch an itch and to reduce
context switching while browsing twitter. This client neatly classifies
tweets(or atleast attempts to) into categories such as sports, politics,
travel and also allows you to add custom categories. For e.g. academics,
music, entertainment. All classification is keyword based.

------
forgotmypw
Still requires JS. I'll stick with nitter.net, which doesn't even require a
login.

~~~
kgthegreat
Thanks for visiting! nitter looks cool. Though not exactly for browsing your
twitter timeline? More like a scraper?

~~~
forgotmypw
It's what I use when there's a twitter link I want to read without jumping
through all the hoops twitter.com creates for no-JS users

